# Elbow Surgery: What would you do?



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

After a couple of months, we finally had our appointment at the specialists at the Big Hoity Toity Vet School in Guelph with rregard to Scout and his diagnosis of Elbow Dyspalsia.

Essentially the bones in Scouts elbows grew at different rates and have cause bone chips and arthritis in his elbows. When he was first diagnosed it was only showing in one elbow but it is now in both.

So we were told about surgery. They would like to scope his elbows, and remove any bone chips. There is no guarantee that the scooe would fit because he is on the smaller side for that type of surgery so they may have to actually open both elbows up.

The surgery would have a 6 week recovery time, throughout which he woukd either have to be crated, or be on a leash at all times in the house. No exercise, and must remain calm (ha they clearly don't know vizsla's if they expect that to happen)

The surgery only has a 50% success rate. By success that means removal of the bone chip and full range of motion of the joints, until the arthritis worsens. 40% of the cases there is no change, and in 10% the joints actually function worse after surgery.

The arthritis will always be there and eventually will have a fairly detrimental effect on Scout. Surgery will not change this. 

The cost of the surgery is $3000.

If you were in my shoes would you have him have the surgery or not?

We have pretty much made our minds up as to what we are going to do, but I'm intereting in hearing some opinions.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Boy, that is a tough question! I don't like the numbers (50% success rate, and 10% actually get worse). I'll tell you this... I wouldn't hesitate to spend that kind of money on my dog, and in fact, I have done so a few times in the past. BUT I've always been given much brighter numbers than that. If there was a clearer outcome, of course it would be a fairly easy decision. I just don't know what I'd do. That recovery time is a huge challenge, as well... So sorry you have gotten this news! Palliative treatment of Scout's arthritis throughout his lifetime might be the best way to go. Just address his pain. Again, I'm so sorry. Poor Scout. :'(


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree with mswhipple. It's not the $- it's putting your dog under, the pain, recovery, etc with a 50% chance that it will work. I'd probably opt for palliative care myself. So sorry you're all going through this. Scout is lucky to have y'all and vice versa.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

SandraDee, I'm sorry you are facing this decision & diagnosis for Scout! Like mswhipple, I would not hesitate to spend the $ on Pumpkin; however, in this case, I don't think I would opt for the surgery. Based on the odds, recovery, & inability to curb the debilitating effects of arthritis, I would not want to put my dog through it. A very tough decision. You know a lot more about the diagnosis, and that coupled with your love for Scout will allow you to make the best decision for y'all. Blessings


----------

